# 06 Diesel Passat with 30K, or 07 Diesel Passat with 50K?



## Carmel (2 Apr 2008)

Have a choice between
(a) 07 1.9TDI VW Passat with 50K mileage
(b) 06 1.9TDI VW Passat with 30K mileage.

Same price. 

So far, I am thinking that the 07 will need a new timing belt next year, 06 won't be for another 2/3 years (we won't be doing that high mileage).

Expect to hold onto the car for at least 5 years.

Any thoughts, other things to consider?


----------



## chlc (2 Apr 2008)

*Re: 06 Diesel Passat with 30K, or 07 Diesel Passat with 50K??*

The 07 car has 4 years average mileage done taking average mileage @ 12K per annum hence apart from the timing belt the other mechanical components have the equivalent to 4 years wear and tear on them.The 30k car has 2.5 years average mileage done which mechanically would be the better buy.Check the service records of both.Best of luck with your decision.


----------



## Megan (2 Apr 2008)

*Re: 06 Diesel Passat with 30K, or 07 Diesel Passat with 50K??*

From my experience from going to trade in an older car with low mileage  - the year was allways a draw back. If you are doing low mileage in a year's time the 07 won't have that high a mileage for a diesel engine.


----------



## RS2K (2 Apr 2008)

*Re: 06 Diesel Passat with 30K, or 07 Diesel Passat with 50K??*

Get a 2.0TDI post June. A much better engine, with reduced taxes.


----------



## pator (2 Apr 2008)

*Re: 06 Diesel Passat with 30K, or 07 Diesel Passat with 50K??*



RS2K said:


> Get a 2.0TDI post June. A much better engine, with reduced taxes.


 
+1. 
Unless its a brill deal on price I wouldn't be convinvced that either would be great buy.  Some papers saying last week that alot of 2nd cars out there not shifting; if you hold to the keeping it for at least 5 years (sometimes hard pledge to keep)  shop around again b4 parting with cash for either of those two.
If limited to those two personally I'd go for the lower mileage 06, is it early 06? if it is only 15k per annum
 and if u keep it for at least five years I don't think it'll make much of a difference on a trade in after that anyway.


----------



## askU (2 Apr 2008)

*Re: 06 Diesel Passat with 30K, or 07 Diesel Passat with 50K??*



Carmel said:


> Have a choice between
> (a) 07 1.9TDI VW Passat with 50K mileage
> (b) 06 1.9TDI VW Passat with 30K mileage.
> 
> ...



Depends on price..


----------



## MrM (2 Apr 2008)

*Re: 06 Diesel Passat with 30K, or 07 Diesel Passat with 50K??*

I remember a similar question answered in an newspaper car suppliment last year. The reply promoted the younger car with high mileage over the older car with low mileage on the basis that all new cars are capable of covering large mileage, but as cars age the seals, liquids, etc. within the engine deteriorate and this is not adversely affected by mileage.

Also a longer duration left on the warranty might be relevant as I have been informed by a mechanic that he was receiving a lot of the new passats with electronic problems.


----------



## Carmel (3 Apr 2008)

*Re: 06 Diesel Passat with 30K, or 07 Diesel Passat with 50K??*

Thanks for all the replies, it is a difficult decision to make.

The cost is not really an issue in this situation - we bought a 06 Passat last year and have had nothing but problems with it . 

We complained to the dealer and he has agreed that we have been unlucky with the car.  Has agreed to do a swop (no money involved) for another, and has offered us a choice of the above. 1 year's warranty with both. FYI our problematic 06 that we're 'giving back' has 50K miles on it. Wouldn't normally be that bothered with high mileage on a VW diesel, have had good experiences in the past but am not so sure now.

C


----------



## bobby6 (5 Sep 2008)

*Re: 06 Diesel Passat with 30K, or 07 Diesel Passat with 50K??*

Hi Carmel, I have an 06 passat and was wondering what problems you had with your original one, I've had a few electronic problems with mine, engine power, handbrake, radio, how is your new passat going? thanks!


----------



## jab1 (5 Sep 2008)

*Re: 06 Diesel Passat with 30K, or 07 Diesel Passat with 50K??*

funny that our passat is in the garage again.only have it a few months and the fuel pump in the diesel tank nad too be replaced and now somethings gone in the engine.its only got 120k km on it which for a diesel is very little,oh and its an 06.my advice is buy a toyota...


----------



## RS2K (6 Sep 2008)

VW quality is a myth. Standards have fallen a lot.


----------



## Guest106 (6 Sep 2008)

I agree the VW reputation is not what it used to be years ago.
A diesel car that may be worth considering is the Peugeot 407.
It's  very well built with good credentials and a smart looking motor too.   Proof of the pudding about reliability and economy (55mpg regularly) may be drawn from the fact that these cars are scoring bigtime as a favoured car by company reps here and even more so across the water.   Cars with built-in weaknesses will be found out at that forum and quickly too, but the 407's have stood up well to the test.


----------



## folder (6 Sep 2008)

I had an 05 Passat up until Yesterday and it ran like a tank. Boss offered me a 06 Audi A4 Sport, who am I to turn my nose up?

I had 179K Kms on it, all Business mileage and never had a problem other than I smashed up the suspension, taking out the CV joint, Suspension arm, Flywheel and a chunk of the alloy. Curses to hump backed bridges.

Other than that car ran perfectly with service every 6 months. I did around 3K kms per week.

I recommend the newer vehicle. Mileage or not. Get the timing belt changed and make sure you get an iron clad warranty. Then happy days.

VW are stingy so make sure the specs are good also otherwise you will curse yourself. With me the change from the VW to the Audi was clinched by the Air Con.


----------



## werner (8 Sep 2008)

1John said:


> I agree the VW reputation is not what it used to be years ago.
> A diesel car that may be worth considering is the Peugeot 407.
> It's very well built with good credentials and a smart looking motor too. Proof of the pudding about reliability and economy (55mpg regularly) may be drawn from the fact that these cars are scoring bigtime as a favoured car by company reps here and even more so across the water. Cars with built-in weaknesses will be found out at that forum and quickly too, but the 407's have stood up well to the test.


 
 A mixed fleet of Passats,407's and Mondeos that I was once involved in...the 407's (to my surprise as I had stories about French cars) were the most reliable with the Mondeo's coming in a close 2nd.


----------



## Carmel (8 Sep 2008)

Hi Bobby
The problems we had with our 06 Passat were as follows:
Fuel pump went (apparently this is very common in the Diesel Passats)
Rattly dash (garage sorted it out)
Creaking noise when going over speed bumps or bumps on country roads (apparently in the bushings but garage unable to find / sort out)
Electrical problem in the fuel injection.

In the end we got a 07 with 30K mileage from the dealer and so far it is running perfectly (touch wood). 

C


----------



## wjc (11 Sep 2008)

Had 06 2.0 TDI Pasat. Problems included:
1. Fuel pump went twice
2. Persistent lack of power
3. Boot lock twice
4. 2 x Fuel injectors. Car stopped on road both times. First one went a few days within warranty and VW fixed it (took them 3 weeks to get part!) but second one went 1000km later but a few weeks outside warranty and they would not fix it. Did not want to know me. Cost me 800 euros. Had to get rental car both times. Guy in rental car company said the Passats were keeping him in business because there were so many of them going back to dealers with problems!

Imported Audi A6 2.0 TDI from UK since and best car I have ever had. Avoid 2.0 TDI Passat like the plague. Friend of mine had one as well and got nothing but trouble.


----------



## RS2K (11 Sep 2008)

wjc said:


> Had 06 2.0 TDI Pasat. Problems included:
> 1. Fuel pump went twice
> 2. Persistent lack of power
> 3. Boot lock twice
> ...



Odd, seeing as the 2 cars have similar components, and identical engines.


----------



## soy (12 Sep 2008)

RS2K said:


> Odd, seeing as the 2 cars have similar components, and identical engines.



Reliability is all about consistency. That is why Japanese cars are so reliable, they have driven the variation out of the design therefore the parts perform in a predictable fashion. 

This also explains why you hear 10 people complaining about the reliability of Fiat cars and then one guy who has a punto that runs forever despite all sorts of abuse. Despite VW's impressive marketing they are much closer to the French/Italian story than the Toyota/Honda version.


----------



## kkman (12 Sep 2008)

the passat is a lemon, just ask any mechanic in the know and they will tell you. reliability problems coupled with massively high parts prices and high depreciation. how about a toyota camry or honda accord. both exceptional proven cars. the honda is a better drive, but the diesel is heavy on tyres..


----------



## kkman (12 Sep 2008)

RS2K said:


> Odd, seeing as the 2 cars have similar components, and identical engines.


 was just thinking the same thing myself!


----------



## jab1 (12 Sep 2008)

got our passatt back.some taps or something gone in the top of the engine there was 8 of them,first time owning a passatt or a v.w. have had fords and toyotas before.the car is on its last chance next time something goes we are getting rid of it.not touching a v.w. again, our mechanic has had quiet a few pasatts in all giving trouble fuel pumps, electrics, etc.. never again not touching them the new lada i think.


----------



## Caveat (12 Sep 2008)

RS2K said:


> Odd, seeing as the 2 cars have similar components, and identical engines.


 
I dunno - is it that odd?

I regularly hear it said of Nissan & Mazda for example that "sure they're basically a Renault/Ford anyway"

Yet the reliability of Nissan & Mazda, as marques, far exceeds their supposed original engine identities. In a similar vein aren't Fiat/Alfa Romeo supposed to basically have "good engines" but really it's the way their cars are put together (build quality/electrics) that is the problem?


----------



## 5Times (19 Sep 2008)

RS2K said:


> Odd, seeing as the 2 cars have similar components, and identical engines.



    Not really the SEAT CEO was quoted in Top Gear magazine saying that they are up with Toyota, with regards to reliability. This based on faults per 100 units, not something that is mentioned in the public domain without substance, so the quality over the brands is completely different.


----------

